

Developing the DeLorean: Literature and science, traveling through time - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/9/time/developing-the-delorean

======
bsimpson
It's non-obvious how to get past the first page:
[http://interactive.nautil.us/inter_11/](http://interactive.nautil.us/inter_11/)

~~~
samcrawford
Scrolling between years works in Firefox but not Chrome, for me at least.

